# Dwellings of the rats of NIMH!



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I redid my cage and took pics and never posted them so now you get to look at them:

Little Boys:









Big Boys:









The most recent little boys cage switch:


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice cage, I <3 the hammocks


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my rats would be jealous, except they dont use their hammock, they only used it when there was a rice filled sock in it, which i got in trouble for making


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks  the big boys run laps, up on the igloo into the double hammock, into the lime hammock, into the flower corner hammock, into the green corner hammock, back to the shelf and start it again :roll:


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my rats do laps jumping from level to level, and if you get caught, either summinn nasty happens or your beaten half to death  :roll:


----------



## Brad (Nov 6, 2007)

Very nice. -Borat-


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nice! I love the Chile peppers on some of the hammocks! What are the ropes made out of?


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Nice setup. Did you make them hammocks yourself? If so they look great.


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

lostbutnotforgot said:


> Very nice! I love the Chile peppers on some of the hammocks! What are the ropes made out of?


Thanks 

They're actually sunflowers... VERY manly sunflowers though  

The brownish rope is just thick fabric braided into a rope

I have made all my rattie (and now chinnie) hammocks, most out of fabric scraps or stuff people give me. Seriously people find out I sew and randomly hand me a yard or two of oddly patterned fabric. I don't know where they come from...


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

glindella said:


> lostbutnotforgot said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! I love the Chile peppers on some of the hammocks! What are the ropes made out of?
> ...


Haha. They are! Oops. :lol: I can see that now that I look closer. I still like it though! Totally manly sunflowers.


----------

